# Not Mine - A/D/S 336PX New $400 + Shipping



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not Mine - A/D/S 336PX New $400 + Shipping

ADS A/D/S 336PX Complete set!! BRAND NEW! Buy it now!!! - eBay (item 260706326711 end time Dec-15-10 16:24:22 PST)

I just have too many speakers but this is very tempting.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

He had the set listed with a BIN price only, of $1050. I think it is unlikely these will go cheap, how ever a brand new set is pretty unusual at any price.


----------

